# Hold me up!



## Berean (Oct 14, 2009)

(Henry Law, "Family Prayers")

Almighty Father,
Conscious of our own weakness, and trusting only in Your grace and power--we beseech You this day to increase and multiply Your mercy upon us.

We are going forth to tread on slippery ground--may You uphold us.

Our march is through a land of which Satan is the prince--may You protect us.

Snares at each turn await our steps--may You guide us.

We look around--and fear. We look up to You--and take courage. By Your grace alone can we stand. If Your grace should fail us--instantly we fall. Our earnest prayer is, "Hold me up--and I shall be safe!" Psalm 119:117

-from Grace Gems


----------

